# Ipad 3 et dénomination ?



## Vladimok (9 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

A l'aube de la sortie de l'iPad "3".
Devra t-il être considéré comme une mise à jour ou une véritable évolution ?
Avec comme dénomination iPad 2s ou iPad 3.

Merci


----------



## Lefenmac (10 Février 2012)

J'ai appelé Steve Jobs mais je tombe toujours sur sa boîte vocale... Sinon en posant les mains sur l'écran de mon ordi j'ai obtenu des débuts de réponse je les croise avec le marc de mon café de ce matin et reviens avec les infos...

De rien


----------



## Vladimok (10 Février 2012)

C'était simplement une question par rapport aux rumeurs lié à l'iPad 3.

Même genre de question qui à été posé pour l'iphone 4(s)


----------



## AZTT (11 Février 2012)

IPad 3 présenté début MARS dit-on
ce n'est pas si loin
patience...
:love:


----------



## lineakd (11 Février 2012)

@vladimok, peu importe, s'il se nommera 3 ou 2S, il sera mien. 
Il remplacera un ipad 2 qui est déjà réservé par plusieurs personnes.


----------

